# Switch Card Flavor Test



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 4, 2017)

So I mean, all I have read about the Switch so far is that the games tastes awful. 
WHY IS THIS PERTINENT INFORMATION? 
WHY ARE SO MANY PEOPLE PUTTING THEIR GAMES IN THEIR MOUTHS?

I mean I guess it's neat that Nintendo was like "these are small lets deter children from swallowing them" but like EVERYONE IS TASTING THEM. Like I saw a picture of a switch card being dipped into guacamole today... it's been out ONE DAY PEOPLE.

It's like someone saying "Hey dude, this smells awful, come smell it."


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 4, 2017)

People always tend to have a morbid curiosity for these things


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 4, 2017)

Arize said:


> People always tend to have a morbid curiosity for these things



People are just bananas! But it also makes me wonder why they didn't do the same with the 3DS cartridges. I mean, they're p small too.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 4, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> People are just bananas! But it also makes me wonder why they didn't do the same with the 3DS cartridges. I mean, they're p small too.



I guess they just never thought about it until the Switch  Plus I think the 3DS cartridges are bigger and harder for children to swallow anyway, so it wasn't a precaution they thought was necessary? Those Switch carts are tiiiiny.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 4, 2017)

Arize said:


> I guess they just never thought about it until the Switch  Plus I think the 3DS cartridges are bigger and harder for children to swallow anyway, so it wasn't a precaution they thought was necessary? Those Switch carts are tiiiiny.



I feel like you're challenging me to swallow one...


----------



## Weiland (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm tempted to try it when I get Zelda.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 4, 2017)

Weiland said:


> I'm tempted to try it when I get Zelda.



It's apparently the same agent they use for like people to stop chewing their nails, a bittering agent.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 4, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's apparently the same agent they use for like people to stop chewing their nails, a bittering agent.



Ooh that's interesting actually.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm going to try it eventually, but not on my precious Breath of the Wild. Lol


----------



## himeki (Mar 4, 2017)

its because every source i can find tells me not to lick it
if they just said "it tastes bad" i probably would be like "huh cool lol" and move on
but because every source is telling us specifically not to
we lick it

its like wet paint signs, you touch the paint because it tells you not to


bone app the teeth


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 4, 2017)

himeki said:


> its because every source i can find tells me not to lick it
> if they just said "it tastes bad" i probably would be like "huh cool lol" and move on
> but because every source is telling us specifically not to
> we lick it
> ...



i get it, like when someone tells you not to touch your face and it starts itching


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 4, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> People are just bananas! But it also makes me wonder why they didn't do the same with the 3DS cartridges. I mean, they're p small too.



Can confirm. 3DS cartridges are bland. I just licked my Pokemon Sun...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 5, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Can confirm. 3DS cartridges are bland. I just licked my Pokemon Sun...



They should season them.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 5, 2017)

I can confirm that my Ocarina of Time cartridge tastes like a plastic cartridge.

I'm most likey thinking people/big YouTubers have been sponsered by Nintendo to do _something_, so they decided the best method of approach is to lick the cartridges. 

I think they're making the game cartridges smaller because the majority of Nintendo's fanbase is man-children who know not to swallow cartridges who haven't fully grown up yet. Sad.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 5, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I can confirm that my Ocarina of Time cartridge tastes like a plastic cartridge.
> 
> I'm most likey thinking people/big YouTubers have been sponsered by Nintendo to do _something_, so they decided the best method of approach is to lick the cartridges.
> 
> I think they're making the game cartridges smaller because the majority of Nintendo's fanbase is man-children who know not to swallow cartridges who haven't fully grown up yet. Sad.



See, but do they know they're also trying to sell it to me, a very forgetful ADD having adult who loses normal sized things? Solve that problem Nintendo, then we'll talk about you getting some more of my money.


----------



## himeki (Mar 6, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> See, but do they know they're also trying to sell it to me, a very forgetful ADD having adult who loses normal sized things? Solve that problem Nintendo, then we'll talk about you getting some more of my money.



i mean download games exist


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2017)

himeki said:


> i mean download games exist



True... I have one digital game on my 3DS... that I don't even play... -_- Good times.

So I conferred with my friend and she confirmed that she licked her BOTW cartridge and sure enough, it tasted awful, the same stuff you can buy to put on your nails to stop yourself from chewing them!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 6, 2017)

This is probably just inevitably increasing the chances of anyone swallowing/choking on a cartridge.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> This is probably just inevitably increasing the chances of anyone swallowing/choking on a cartridge.



Basically. It's like a challenge so more people are going to do it.


----------



## Tao (Mar 7, 2017)

Honestly, they shouldn't have said anything about it if they didn't want people doing it. A few people might have put it in their mouth for whatever reason and thought "this tastes awful" with that being about it, but Nintendo actually coming out and saying "we made them taste awful" only leads people to think "well...What exactly do they taste like?".

Like, if somebody told me that Wii U disks taste like cucumber (I despise cucumber), I would dine on one of those ASAP just out of curiosity to whether it does taste like cucumber...Otherwise it's not something I would think to do.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 7, 2017)

I confess, I became part of the Cartridge Taste-Test Party, and it was just morbid curiosity on my part. It definitely doesn't taste good by any stretch of the imagination. My oldest dog kinda licked it once and then high-tailed it outta there, lol.

The youngest, a Pomeranian who thinks rocks are a delicacy, thinks it's delicious. So in short, if Nintendo wants to impress me, then they need to find a coating that will even make him turn away in disgust.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 7, 2017)

Tbh I want to taste it now just because of the hype.  I don't even have a Switch but when I get a game for it, that thing is going straight in my mouth.


----------

